# Sulbutiamine is amazing!



## Mustafa (Aug 15, 2012)

Update. 

I experimented with sulbutiamine, I got 25g, I have run out now (I did give some to mates to try mind) 

Sulbutiamine seems to have an initial kick about 2-3 hours after consumption, the biggest thing I note with sulbutiamine is a massive reduction in social inhibition, anxiety and slightly more worrying: reduced fear. 
It then seems to have a kick the next day, of clarity and focus, my brain/thoughts feel 'fresh' ...like when you've had a really good nights sleep.
Apparently tolerance to sulbutiamine builds quickly but I only took my fairly sparsely (biggest run was 3 days)

It seems to differ from thiamine HCL, as you would expect. 

That said I get a significant effect from thiamine HCL, I have been taking between 500mg-1000mg a day for at least that last few weeks and to be honest I've been feeling like I've been on a mild dose of stimulants for that time, without any comedown. 
I have actually had times when I have been so positive I've been laughing to myself for no reason. (it's either my total lifestyle and these nutrients or I have finally gone insane). 

Bicycle hill sprints today, haven't done them for a while and whilst cycling to the venue in the sun after having my thiamine and a coffee I just felt fantastic, vision was extra crisp, colours vivid and the sound of birds and nature was spectacular. 

I've honestly suprised myself with how a 'simple vitamin' can have such strong physiological effects, thiamine HCL is cheap stuff too!

The only thing I think, a gram of thiamine is nowhere near a natural dose... I know water soluble B vitamins generally have very low toxicity but I do wonder what will happen long term on such doses, will my body develop a tolerance and require a larger dose of thiamine for normal functioning? 
Studies have shown little side effects from high dose thiamine but this isn't the same thing as long term adaptations, gene changes, disease risks etc.

I should really spread the dose out too, I've literally been chugging 1000mg in one go with my breakfast.


----------



## yelda (Jun 12, 2010)

happy to see you find an effective med!


----------



## Mustafa (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm typing incredibly fast now, I've always been a slow typer; not any more! 

I was playing pool Thursday, and was hitting the ball so hard it sounded like a shotgun going off. I was able to cut the ball accurately and find the pocket pretty easily. Then after that, I threw some darts. Hitting 100's and 140's with regularity. Funny thing is I usually suck at these sports! 

I've also noticed continued improvement with my cricket. Injuring batsman with some quick short pitched stuff, which I like. So Thiamine as a performance enhancer? It get's my vote!


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Strange i tried the brand pills from Arcalion... 200mg pill 600mg/day

Didn't do much of anything... Maybe abit harder to fall asleep, but it didn't compensate for that, during the day...


----------



## Mustafa (Aug 15, 2012)

watertouch said:


> Strange i tried the brand pills from Arcalion... 200mg pill 600mg/day
> 
> Didn't do much of anything... Maybe abit harder to fall asleep, but it didn't compensate for that, during the day...


Maybe you didn't have it with fatty food?


----------



## Mustafa (Aug 15, 2012)

The only other problem with sulbutiamine is that at 595 milligrams it suddenly, and very randomly, makes your testicles drop off.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Mustafa said:


> Maybe you didn't have it with fatty food?


Sure unlike other B-vitamins.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

I tried it a while back. Nothing. Not a thing...


----------

